# D60 flash not firing (Intermittent)



## Gnat5680 (Aug 26, 2010)

So, I developed a problem over the last few weeks. My D60 would not fire my external flash fro some reason so I say, Ok, well I can get by with the internal, it pops up and doesn't fire.. I tried the SB-800 again, nothing try the 600 nothing on that either.. 

Get home look at it and then it works, for 1 shot, then it would not talk to the flash. and the internal still would not work, looked around some more did nothing and the internal worked again and the external worked..

Going back ad forth with this..  Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. jiggling it around doesn't help.. I opened up the pop up and that clip they talk about being off the hinge thing was still on and working right.

So I turn to you my wonderful TPF friends for your help in making my camera work! 

I hope to get a new one later this year, but I can't now.

Thanks!


----------



## squee (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't really know anything about that technical of mechanics of the camera, but it sounds like the camera is getting confused at which flash to be firing? Just an idea.

How much does the local camera repair charge? I think that may be your best bet.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

What shooting mode is the camera set to?

What mode is the pop-up, SB-800, and SB-600 set to?

What is the charge level of all the batteries, camera and speedlights?


----------



## Gnat5680 (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry, forgot about this...

The Camera can be on any settings and everything is charged on both the strobes and the camera.

Basically it's not a problem that occurs on just one setting... I get it on all the settings..


----------

